

Like Mixergy-style interviews? Check out this TechZing podcast ep. w/Amy Hoy - thesethings
http://techzinglive.com/page/563/94-tz-interview-amy-hoy-how-to-build-a-product-empire

======
thesethings
I know, I know I'm late on the TechZing bandwaggon. Many of you nice folks
here on HN have said good things about it before. But this was the first time
I heard them, and they did a _great_ job. Maybe they're always this good :D

Also, props to Amy Hoy, who was honest about the tough stuff, and fun stuff
(giving up the numbers, etc).

Props all around.

